#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  Оффлайн словарь

## АняЖу

Решила, что начинать нужно со словаря.
По он-лайн ресурсам побродила - не то.
Нужен сверстанный файл или хотя бы, чтобы термины шли сплошняком в ворде.
Помогите, пожалуйста, найти....
Или, быть может, у кого-то или где-то можно купить изданный словарик?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Какой именно словарь интересует?

----------


## АняЖу

Общих терминов, для новичка.
Потому как желание разобраться в том, что к чему велико. Но восприятие звучания (а значит и запоминание) дается тяжело.

Быть может, посоветуете еще какие-либо источники для начинающего?
В голове каша... Цепляю то там, то здесь... толку немного.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ань, так ведь в Инете есть масса словарей, начиная, к примеру, с такого.

----------

Aion (19.10.2012), АняЖу (19.10.2012), Иргит (19.10.2012), Падма Осел (18.10.2012), Фил (19.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Kit

Если в Палийской Традиции, то *Buddhist Dictionary by Nyanatiloka* раскладывает все по полочкам.
Вот тут есть pdf'ка: www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/palidict.pdf
Тут html версия: http://what-buddha-said.net/library/...ex_dict.n2.htm
Купить тоже можно, поищите по зарубежным интернет магазинам (в т.ч и на ebay).
--
Еще есть словарь Андросова, в индо-тибетской традиции: http://dharma.ru/details/3178

----------

АняЖу (19.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Ань, так ведь в Инете есть масса словарей, начиная, к примеру, с такого.


Вот здесь в pdf

----------

Aion (19.10.2012), АняЖу (19.10.2012), Иргит (19.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2012), Юй Кан (18.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот здесь в pdf


Не, это -- другой словарь, авторский, а не коллективный, но тоже приятный. : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

А, и правда, спасибо. Невнимательно посмотрел, показалось, что на торчиновский ссылаетесь.

----------


## АняЖу

Всем огромное спасибо!
Даже не ожидала такой отклик  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (19.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Поделюсь (давно хочу : ) ещё одним будд. словарём, но -- онлайновым оунли и, конечно, преимущественно для переводчиков.
Он мультиязычный (кит., пали, санскр., тиб., англ.), но -- без русского... И предпочитает пал. и санскр. термины с диакритами, а кит. -- иероглифами.
С тиб. не работаю, потому о том, в какой системе ему тиб. слова скармливать, -- не знам.
Удобен ещё тем, что предлагает варианты прямо в процессе введения слова, а потом -- ещё и в правой колонке.
http://dictionary.buddhistdoor.com/

----------

Vladiimir (19.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С тиб. не работаю, потому о том, в какой системе ему тиб. слова скармливать, -- не знам.


Вайли ж.

Спасибище!

----------

Юй Кан (19.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Цхултрим, а с БКРС уже знакомы? Он год от года становится всё лучше и полнее! : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20488 хороший словарь-энциклопедия

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим, а с БКРС уже знакомы? Он год от года становится всё лучше и полнее! : )


Да, я недавно как раз изумлялся, насколько там всё стало чудесно последнее время.

----------

Юй Кан (19.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Быть может, посоветуете еще какие-либо источники для начинающего?


Вот: 
Голуб Л.Ю., Другова О.Ю., Голуб П.Ю. 
ПОПУЛЯРНЫЙ СЛОВАРЬ ПО БУДДИЗМУ И БЛИЗКИМ К НЕМУ УЧЕНИЯМ

----------

